# looking for a good cart



## rambler (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a 30" MES and want to build a cart for it.  Started thinking about what I wanted and how to do it and then I got this great thought.  Who would know better on how to build one than all of you?  So what do all of you use for a cart to move your smoker?


----------



## cigar smoker (Dec 24, 2009)

Check this thread out.


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...light=mes+cart


----------



## rambler (Dec 24, 2009)

That looks like the right tool.  
Thanks Cigar Smoker


----------



## oneshot (Dec 24, 2009)

Rambler, ya can't go wrong with this cart. I got one and it's perfect!!!


----------



## nwdave (Dec 24, 2009)

Or, perhaps an expanded version:



I built this for a GOSM and it's propane tank, but I like shelves because you always need a shelf to put the meat on while working the smoker or to keep your temperature tracking devices, gloves, something to hold your drink of choice, or to set your camera while preparing for the Q-View of your latest and greatest smoking effort.


----------



## craiger (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe a furniture dolly from Home Depot, close to that size and has 4 decent casters, for about $30.  They are extrememly handy to have on hand.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 7, 2010)

That is awesome Dave!  And you are right about the shelves, sure would come in handy


----------



## robinny (Jan 12, 2010)

Tractor Supply has a great line of small trailers..placed my Braunfels Bandera on one (wide wheelbase)...added a fryer and a steamer...fold up counters and portable tables...off I go!, two years now...least expensive is perhaps Harbor tool supply, 4x8 folding.  Make sure what ever you get is rated for a capacity of 2x what you're hauling...no problems down (or on) the road!


----------



## robinny (Jan 12, 2010)

If you simply want to move it around on the ground, whatever you choose, make damn certain it has big enough casters or wheels to get over bump, and through the mud.  No fun lifting a carted smoker out of soft grass.


RobInNY
Braunfels Bandera

"Smoke 'em if you got 'em"

...now working on creating an instant BBQ from an old crematorium...(_that should raise a few eyebrows out there!)  Man, what a propane bill!!!_


----------

